# Ibook g3 Keyboard key problem



## james bryan (Mar 13, 2005)

The "m" key no longer will type lower case...there is only a beep. If I shift it will type "M"...if I fn I get a "0"...but I can no longer type a lower case "m"...all the other keys are working fine. I emptied the Pram and the problem still exists. I plugged in the usb keyboard from my Ibook and will not type a lower case "m". Any suggestions?
james bryan


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

james bryan said:


> The "m" key no longer will type lower case...there is only a beep. If I shift it will type "M"...if I fn I get a "0"...but I can no longer type a lower case "m"...all the other keys are working fine. I emptied the Pram and the problem still exists. I plugged in the usb keyboard from my Ibook and will not type a lower case "m". Any suggestions?
> james bryan


Software solutions won't fix a hardware problem, and that's what this sounds like. I think you need to take that puppy to be serviced.

Houston


----------



## richman (Mar 19, 2006)

I have exactlY the same problem but with the keY Y...
I noticed that if You boot up in open firmware the Y keY works fine both in capitals and small.
Which tends me to think the problem is software of 0SX
Did ou find a solution?
I have reinstalled 10.2.8 but that didnt fix the problem


----------

